# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Bosch] ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΗ KOYZINA BOSCH

## eirinivag

Καλημέρα!! Εχω μια κουζίνα bosch κεραμικη περιπου 5 μηνες το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν εχει δυναμη ουτε για τηγανι ουτε και ο φουρνος της ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυνατος. Βεβαια το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα εναι το τηγανι ,δεν εχει δυναμη να τηγανισει αναβει για 15 δευτερα η εστια και σβηνει για 13. Μου ειπαν οτι επειδη και καλα ειναι ενεργειακης κλασης. Αλλες κεραμικες που εχω δει σβηνουν για 5 δευτερα εμενα σβηνει πολυ χρονο με αποτελεσμα να μην εχει δυναμη. Μηπως καποιος μπορει να μου προτεινει καμια κουζινα?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Καλημέρα!! Εχω μια κουζίνα bosch κεραμικη περιπου 5 μηνες το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν εχει δυναμη ουτε για τηγανι ουτε και ο φουρνος της ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυνατος. Βεβαια το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα εναι το τηγανι ,δεν εχει δυναμη να τηγανισει αναβει για 15 δευτερα η εστια και σβηνει για 13. Μου ειπαν οτι επειδη και καλα ειναι ενεργειακης κλασης. Αλλες κεραμικες που εχω δει σβηνουν για 5 δευτερα εμενα σβηνει πολυ χρονο με αποτελεσμα να μην εχει δυναμη. Μηπως καποιος μπορει να μου προτεινει καμια κουζινα?


να παρεις κουζινες με κλασικο το στυλ τα κλασικα ματια εγω ποτε δεν εμπλεξα με τετοιες κουζινες 
και ζεσταινουν αριστα αν καει καποιο ματι εχει απο 15 εως 20Ε βρισκεις παντου 
στα δυο σπιτια που εχω 30 χρονια η μια και αλλη 20 χρονια μονο τα ενα ματι αλλαξα στην καθε μια
και προσφατα αλλαξα στην φιλη μου το ματι κοστος στο μεγαλο ματι 22Ε σε κουζινα princess τουρκικη μου ειπαν οτι ειναι 15 χρονων 
για μενα οι κεραμικες κουζινες ειναι μια μ@@λ@κια  και μιση  και τζαμπα λεφτα

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## xsterg

φιλε γεια χαρα. εχω δυο κουζινες bosch με κεραμικες εστιες. ειναι το ιδιο δυνατες με την παλια κουζινα με κλασικα ματια. και οι δυο ειναι καινουργιες. περιπου ενος ετους. υποθετω οτι ειναι προβλημα της κουζινας. απευθυνσου στο καταστημα η την αντιπροσωπεια γιατι η κουζινα σου εχει προβλημα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> ειναι το ιδιο δυνατες με την παλια κουζινα με κλασικα ματια.( ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ) 
> περιπου ενος ετους (ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΕ)


..................................................  ..................................................  ....
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## klik

> ..................................................  ..................................................  ....
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ


7 χρόνια κεραμική και μετράω ακόμα... κερδίζω τίποτα;
Περιμένω να δω πότε θα ρίξει καμιά κατσαρόλα ή κανένα βάζο πάνω η γυναίκα μου...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

:Wink:  αν χαλασει κανε και μια ερωτηση ποσο κοστιζουν οι κεραμικες εστιες και εγω εδω ειμαι παλι
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλημέρα!! Εχω μια κουζίνα bosch κεραμικη περιπου 5 μηνες το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν εχει δυναμη ουτε για τηγανι ουτε και ο φουρνος της ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυνατος. Βεβαια το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα εναι το τηγανι ,δεν εχει δυναμη να τηγανισει αναβει για 15 δευτερα η εστια και σβηνει για 13. Μου ειπαν οτι επειδη και καλα ειναι ενεργειακης κλασης. Αλλες κεραμικες που εχω δει σβηνουν για 5 δευτερα εμενα σβηνει πολυ χρονο με αποτελεσμα να μην εχει δυναμη. Μηπως καποιος μπορει να μου προτεινει καμια κουζινα?


Το πρόβλημα σου για 5 μηνών συσκευή .... τελικά πιο είναι ? επειδή σου είπε η Bosch ότι σου είπε ... αυτό σημαίνει σώνει και καλά να σου προτείνουμε να πάρεις άλλη? δεν σε ενδιαφέρει να βρεθεί το πρόβλημα ? 
H Bosch δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να δώσει μια λύση? εγγύηση δεν έχει ? τι ακριβώς σου είπανε? "πέτα την επειδή είναι ενεργειακής κλάσης?" αποκλείεται !!!

----------


## klik

> αν χαλασει κανε και μια ερωτηση ποσο κοστιζουν οι κεραμικες εστιες και εγω εδω ειμαι παλι
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ


δηλαδή έπρεπε να αγοράζουμε όλοι ζασταβα, που είναι φτηνα τα ανταλλακτικα!

----------


## j kalai

Ρευμα εχεις καλο?
Μου φαινεται περιεργο για τετοια μαρκα. Αν ηταν καμια αγνωστη θα ελεγα οτι εχει προβλημα ο φουρνος που δεν ψηνει καλα αλλα σε αυτες τις μαρκες δεν μου εχει παραπονεθει κανενας.
Οι κατσαρολες και τα τηγανια που χρησιμοποιεις ειναι ισια απο κατω ή κανουν τραμπαλα? 

Γραψε το E.nr: της κουζινας αν θες.
Θα το γραφει ή στην πορτα του φουρνου ή στο πισω μερος.

----------


## picdev

σιγά μην πάρουμε και κουζίνες με ξύλα, ίσα ίσα που οι κεραμικές έχουν καλύτερη μεταφορά θερμότητας ,
και εμείς στο σπίτι έχουμε μία έλκο 7 χρόνια με κεραμικές και δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα.
Μήπως το σκεύος δεν είναι κατάλληλο για κεραμικές?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> δηλαδή έπρεπε να αγοράζουμε όλοι ζασταβα, που είναι φτηνα τα ανταλλακτικα!


δεν πειραζει βοηθας τις εταιριες να γινουν πλουσιοτερες δεν θα βγαλουν λεφτα κλεφτες θα γινουν;
δηλαδη αν παρεις κουζινα με κλασικα ματια και μια κουζινα με κεραμικες τησ ιδιας εταιριας σημαινει για σενα οτι μια ειναι ζασταβα και η αλλη πορσε
τοτε η απαντηση μου ειναι ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ

 (ίσα ίσα που οι κεραμικές έχουν καλύτερη μεταφορά θερμότητας )
θερμαινονται γρηγοροτερα ναι 
οχι οτι εχουν καλητερη μεταφορα θερμοτητας αστεια πραγματα
και εγω 2 elco εχω αλλα τις κλασικες οχι κεραμικες

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## fuzz

κι εγω BOSCH εχω 
και εχω προβλημα με το φουρνο
η απο κατω αντισταση δεν ζεστενει οπως πρεπει
κ σε ενα φιλο το ιδιο
μαλλον ειναι θεμα κατασκευης
στα "ματια" δεν εχω προβλημα(ετσι λεει η γυναικα-εγω δεν ασχολουμαι με μαγειρεμα)

----------


## klik

> δεν πειραζει βοηθας τις εταιριες να γινουν πλουσιοτερες δεν θα βγαλουν λεφτα κλεφτες θα γινουν;
> δηλαδη αν παρεις κουζινα με κλασικα ματια και μια κουζινα με κεραμικες τησ ιδιας εταιριας σημαινει για σενα οτι μια ειναι ζασταβα και η αλλη πορσε
> *μπορεί να μου αρέσει η εμφάνιση, η εύκολη καθαριότητα ή καλύτερη μεταγωγή θερμότητας κλπ
> Όπως μπορεί να θέλω γυναίκα ξανθιά με μεγάλα βυζιά και ας στοιχίζει περισσότερο, είναι θέμα επιλογής μου.
> Μεταξύ πόρσε και ζάσταβα υπάρχει πολύς δρόμος αν δεν το έχεις προσέξει...
> 
> *τοτε η απαντηση μου ειναι ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ
> *Έχεις πάντα επιχειρήματα...
> *
> ...


0123456789

----------


## klik

> κι εγω BOSCH εχω 
> και εχω προβλημα με το φουρνο
> η απο κατω αντισταση δεν ζεστενει οπως πρεπει
> κ σε ενα φιλο το ιδιο
> μαλλον ειναι θεμα κατασκευης
> στα "ματια" δεν εχω προβλημα(ετσι λεει η γυναικα-εγω δεν ασχολουμαι με μαγειρεμα)


μπορεί να είναι θέμα κατασκευής ή *συναρμολόγισης!* Εχουν εργοστάσια σε διάφορες "τριτοκοσμικές" χώρες (μπορεί και στην Ελλάδα σε λίγο καιρό).

----------


## Googlis

> κι εγω BOSCH εχω 
> και εχω προβλημα με το φουρνο
> η απο κατω αντισταση δεν ζεστενει οπως πρεπει
> κ σε ενα φιλο το ιδιο
> μαλλον ειναι θεμα κατασκευης
> στα "ματια" δεν εχω προβλημα(ετσι λεει η γυναικα-εγω δεν ασχολουμαι με μαγειρεμα)


Η καινούριες συσκευές δηλαδή ηλικίας μικρότερης τον 7 ετών έχουν μικρότερες αντιστάσεις. Πλέον κοιτάνε οι κατασκευαστές, οι πωλητές και εμείς οι πελάτες να έχουμε συσκευές που δεν καταναλώνουν πολύ ρεύμα. Σε μία συσκευή 15 ετίας μπορεί να δεις αντίσταση άνω + γκρίλλ 3200watt + πλέον σε καινούριες συσκευές θα δεις αντίσταση άνω + γκρίλλ από 2000 watt. Όπως επίσης σε συσκευές 15ετίας και πάνω θα δεις κάτω αντίσταση 1500+ watt, πλεον στις καινούριες συσκευές θα δεις από 900+ watt.
Κανείς δεν θα αγόραζε μια κουζίνα πλεον που καταναλώνει το διπλό ρεύμα.  
Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι:
1) Να βελτιώσουμε τις τεχνικές ψησίματος, μαγειρικής
2) Να χρησιμοποιούμε ποιοτικά σκεύη μαγειρικής
3) Στον φούρνο να μην βάζουμε ινόξ ταψιά γιατί κάνουν ανάκλαση θερμότητας
4) Στον φούρνο να βάζουμε στα φαγητά μας λιγότερα υγρά
5) Αν θέλουμε να ψηθεί καλά το φαγητό μας από την κάτω πλευρά να το βάζουμε χαμηλά ακόμα και το ταψί πάνω στον πάτο της κουζίνας.
6) Στις μαντεμένιες, κεραμικές, επαγωγικές εστίες να χρησιμοποιούμε καλής ποιότητας μαγειρικά σκεύη με χοντρό μεταλλικό πάτο. (Προσοχή υπάρχουν πολλά με χοντρό πάτο αλλά δεν είναι ατόφιο μέταλλο, είναι κράματα κακής ποιότητας).
7) Το σκεύος να μην είναι πιστικαρισμένο.
 :Cool:  Το σκεύος να έχει το ίδιο μέγεθος με την εστία.
9) Στο τηγάνισμα  να βάζουμε σωστή ποσότητα λαδιού και λίγα τηγανιτά σε κάθε τηγάνι, αν το φουλάρουμε δεν θα τηγανιστούν, θα βράσουν.

Υ.Γ.1 Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση είναι να έχουμε σωστή τάση δηλαδή 220Volt σε πολλές περιοχές της χώρας δεν έχουμε, όπως και σε κάποια σπίτια λόγω κακής ηλεκτρολογικής εγκατάστασης 

Υ.Γ.2 Ότι μία νοικοκυρά μαγειρεύει επί 30 χρόνια με τον ίδιο τρόπο δεν σημαίνει πως θα έχει ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα, οι συσκευές έχουν αλλάξει, τα τρόφιμα έχουν αλλάξει, τα μαγειρικά σκεύη έχουν αλλάξει και οι τεχνικές ψησίματος έχουν αλλάξει. Η νοικοκυρά πρέπει να προσαρμοστεί στο έτος και στην τεχνολογία 2012.

Υ.Γ.3 Πέραν της ενεργειακής κλάσης, υπάρχει και η ενεργειακή απόδοση. Δηλαδή υπάρχουν κουζίνες που αποδίδουν πχ 9Kw  και υπάρχουν και άλλες που αποδίδουν 7 Kw. Άλλη κουζίνα πρέπει να αγοράσει μια 6 μελής οικογένεια και άλλη ένας φοιτητής. 

Υ.Γ.4 Ο κάθε φούρνος από μοντέλο σε μοντέλο έχει διαφορετικές επιλογές ψησίματος πχ κάποια μοντέλα έχουν επιλογή μόνο κάτω αντίσταση κάποια άλλα μόνο πάνω κάτω, κάποια και τα δύο, άρα εσύ ανάλογα με το τι θέλεις να κάνεις στον φούρνο σου διαλέγεις το αντίστοιχο μοντέλο, αν δεν ξέρεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις τότε ή θα αγοράσεις "αεροπλάνο" δηλαδή κάποιον που να τα έχει όλα ή θα πάρεις κάποιον και δεν θα μείνεις ικανοποιημένος.

Υ.Γ.5 Καμία εταιρία δεν θέλει παραπονεμένους πελάτες και κανένας πελάτης δεν θέλει εταιρίες που κοροϊδεύουν. Ως εκ τούτου το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται συνήθως στην επιλογή της συσκευής από τον πελάτη ή στην προώθηση του πωλητή του καταστήματος (άλλα να ζητάει ο πελάτης, άλλα να του πουλάει). Είπαμε αν ο πελάτης δεν ξέρει τι ανάγκες έχει, αν δεν ξέρει τι θέλει και αν το κατάστημα θέλει να του πουλήσει ότι θέλει τότε δεν θα μείνει κανένας ικανοποιημένος.

Υ.Γ.6 Το καλύτερο τηγάνισμα γίνεται στο γκάζι, σε εστίες αερίου, αν είσαι λάτρεις το τηγανίσματος αγοράζεις εστίες αερίου και όχι ηλεκτρικές.

----------


## Googlis

> μπορεί να είναι θέμα κατασκευής ή *συναρμολόγισης!* Εχουν εργοστάσια σε διάφορες "τριτοκοσμικές" χώρες (μπορεί και στην Ελλάδα σε λίγο καιρό).


Αν δεν γνωρίζουμε είναι καλύτερο να μασάμε παρά να μιλάμε όπως λέει και η διαφήμιση. 
Το μπορεί, το θα, το ίσως, το μάλλον το σπείραμε και δεν φύτρωσε. 

Ενδεικτικά, η Bosch έχει ένα εργοστάσιο και στην Ελλάδα στον Άγιο Ιωάννη Ρέντη. Το 70% της παραγωγής γίνεται εξαγωγή σε Γερμανία Ιταλία Ισπανία Αυστρία αν θυμάμαι καλά και έχει μία από τις καλύτερες στατιστικές σε θέματα ποιότητας παγκοσμίως.

Και ναι μακάρι να συνεχίσουν να έχουν, και να κάνουν κι άλλα εργοστάσια σε "τριτοκοσμικές" χώρες σαν την Ελλάδα μπας εσύ εγώ και μερικές χιλιάδες ακόμα ανθρώπων μπορέσουμε να πάρουμε κανένα μεροκάματο γιατί με τα μυαλά μας, θα μας πιάσει πείνα.




> δεν πειραζει βοηθας τις εταιριες να γινουν πλουσιοτερες δεν θα βγαλουν λεφτα κλεφτες θα γινουν;
> δηλαδη αν παρεις κουζινα με κλασικα ματια και μια κουζινα με κεραμικες τησ ιδιας εταιριας σημαινει για σενα οτι μια ειναι ζασταβα και η αλλη πορσε
> τοτε η απαντηση μου ειναι ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ
> 
>  (ίσα ίσα που οι κεραμικές έχουν καλύτερη μεταφορά θερμότητας )
> θερμαινονται γρηγοροτερα ναι 
> οχι οτι εχουν καλητερη μεταφορα θερμοτητας αστεια πραγματα
> και εγω 2 elco εχω αλλα τις κλασικες οχι κεραμικες
> 
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ


Γι αυτό υπάρχει και ο παραδοσιακός ξυλόφουρνος. Χτιστός στην αυλή με ξύλα ( τα καυσόξυλα ελιάς συνίστανται )  δεν χαλάει σχεδόν πότε, δεν θέλει ανταλλακτικά, δεν καίει ρεύμα, το πολύ πολύ ένα καθαρισματάκι και είσαι τζάμι. 
 Δεν είναι όλα για όλους. Ο καθένας μας θέλει κάτι διαφορετικό ανάλογα με την περίπτωσή του και της ανάγκες του. Δεν αστειεύομαι

----------


## eirinivag

> Ρευμα εχεις καλο?
> Μου φαινεται περιεργο για τετοια μαρκα. Αν ηταν καμια αγνωστη θα ελεγα οτι εχει προβλημα ο φουρνος που δεν ψηνει καλα αλλα σε αυτες τις μαρκες δεν μου εχει παραπονεθει κανενας.
> Οι κατσαρολες και τα τηγανια που χρησιμοποιεις ειναι ισια απο κατω ή κανουν τραμπαλα? 
> 
> Γραψε το E.nr: της κουζινας αν θες.
> Θα το γραφει ή στην πορτα του φουρνου ή στο πισω μερος.




Ηρθαν τεχνικοι και την ειδαν ,τα τηγανια καλα,το ρευμα καλο αλλα και αυτοι απο μονοι τους μας ειπαν οτι οντως σβηνει πιο γρηγορα απο αλλες αλλα δεν εχει βλαβη η κουζινα, ετσι ειναι η λειτουργια της , δεν μπορουμε να πουμε οτι εχει βλάβη.Αλλαξαν και τον ρυθμιστη ενεργειας αλλα λειτουργουσε οπως πριν.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Η καινούριες συσκευές δηλαδή ηλικίας μικρότερης τον 7 ετών έχουν μικρότερες αντιστάσεις. Πλέον κοιτάνε οι κατασκευαστές, οι πωλητές και εμείς οι πελάτες να έχουμε συσκευές που δεν καταναλώνουν πολύ ρεύμα. Σε μία συσκευή 15 ετίας μπορεί να δεις αντίσταση άνω + γκρίλλ 3200watt + πλέον σε καινούριες συσκευές θα δεις αντίσταση άνω + γκρίλλ από 2000 watt. Όπως επίσης σε συσκευές 15ετίας και πάνω θα δεις κάτω αντίσταση 1500+ watt, πλεον στις καινούριες συσκευές θα δεις από 900+ watt.
> Κανείς δεν θα αγόραζε μια κουζίνα πλεον που καταναλώνει το διπλό ρεύμα. 
> Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι:
> 1) Να βελτιώσουμε τις τεχνικές ψησίματος, μαγειρικής
> 2) Να χρησιμοποιούμε ποιοτικά σκεύη μαγειρικής
> 3) Στον φούρνο να μην βάζουμε ινόξ ταψιά γιατί κάνουν ανάκλαση θερμότητας
> 4) Στον φούρνο να βάζουμε στα φαγητά μας λιγότερα υγρά
> 5) Αν θέλουμε να ψηθεί καλά το φαγητό μας από την κάτω πλευρά να το βάζουμε χαμηλά ακόμα και το ταψί πάνω στον πάτο της κουζίνας.
> 6) Στις μαντεμένιες, κεραμικές, επαγωγικές εστίες να χρησιμοποιούμε καλής ποιότητας μαγειρικά σκεύη με χοντρό μεταλλικό πάτο. (Προσοχή υπάρχουν πολλά με χοντρό πάτο αλλά δεν είναι ατόφιο μέταλλο, είναι κράματα κακής ποιότητας).
> ...



A++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
BRAVO BRAVO BRAVO :Smile: 

\

----------


## eirinivag

ακομα μια ερωτηση.απο που βλεπεις αν ειναι απλη κεραμικη ή επαγωγική??

----------


## Googlis

> Ηρθαν τεχνικοι και την ειδαν ,τα τηγανια καλα,το ρευμα καλο αλλα και αυτοι απο μονοι τους μας ειπαν οτι οντως σβηνει πιο γρηγορα απο αλλες αλλα δεν εχει βλαβη η κουζινα, ετσι ειναι η λειτουργια της , δεν μπορουμε να πουμε οτι εχει βλάβη.Αλλαξαν και τον ρυθμιστη ενεργειας αλλα λειτουργουσε οπως πριν.


Οι κεραμικές εστίες αναβοσβήνουν συνέχεια, ή θα ανάβουν ή θα σβήνουν δεν υπάρχει μέση κατάσταση. Ανάλογα το πόσο χρόνο θα είναι αναμμένες  παράγουν το αντίστοιχο αποτέλεσμα θερμότητας. Από την στιγμή που ήρθε εξουσιοδοτημένος τεχνικός της Bosch ( και όχι απλά υπάλληλος του καταστήματος αγοράς) και έκανε έλεγχο στην συσκευή και προχώρησε σε προληπτική αντικατάσταση ανταλλακτικού, σημαίνει ότι η συσκευή λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με της προδιαγραφές της και ότι είναι οκ.
Από εκεί και πέρα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;
1) Το μοντέλο που διάλεξες να έχει μικρή εστία σε watt ή μέγεθος και να μην μένεις ικανοποιημένη διότι προφανώς ήθελες μια πιο δυνατή άρα διάλεξες λάθος μοντέλο.
2) Να κάνεις κάποιο από τα λάθη που ανέφερα παραπάνω
3) Να ήθελες εστίες αερίου επειδή έχεις αυξημένες απαιτήσεις από το τηγάνισμα.

Υ.Γ. Το αν είναι επαγωγική κατ αρχήν το βλέπεις από τα χαρακτηριστικά της συσκευής, θα λέει INDUCTION επίσης από την τιμή, θα έχει αισθητή διαφορά τιμής απ της άλλες. Και τέλος δεν είναι επαγωγική γιατί όπως λες αναβοσβήνει ενώ η επαγωγικές δεν αναβοσβήνουν, είναι συνέχεια μαύρες.

----------


## MacGyver

Συνήθως το κάτω μέρος (κουζίνα) με το πάνω (εστία) είναι δύο ανεξάρτητα πράγματα.
Η εστία είναι απλά οι αντιστάσεις και όλος ο έλεγχος γίνεται από την κουζίνα (κάτω).
Συνεπώς το πώς αναβοσβήνουν τα 'τηγάνια' ελέγχεται από την κουζίνα η οποία έχει και την πλήρη ευθύνη.
Αν αυτοί οι χρόνοι είναι σωστοί η όχι, δεν γνωρίζουμε, και η μόνη λύση είναι να γίνει μια επαλήθευση από μία ίδια-παρόμοια κουζίνα.
Προσωπικά τις συγκεκριμένες συσκευές τις θεωρώ εντελώς απαράδεκτες όσον αφορά την ποιότητα του αποτελέσματος.
Η μόνη λύση που μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάπως είναι να χρησιμοποιούνται τηγάνια με βαρύ πάτο για να επιτυγχάνεται μέσω της θερμικής αδράνειας ένα σχετικά αποδεκτό αποτέλεσμα.

Επ ευκαιρίας μιας και προσέχω το φαγητό  :Smile: :
AEG στο max 9: 30δευτ. ΟΝ / 15δευτ. OFF

----------


## laskos systems

εγω εχω μια πιτσος με κεραμικη και την εχω πανω απο 12 χρονια και ειναι καινουργια.η γνωμη μου ειναι γιατι ειμαι και ταχνικος οτι η κεραμικη ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απο την απλη εστια για τον λογο που ειπε πιο πανω ο φιλος.εχει καλυτερη επαγωγη θερμοκρασιας και δεν εχεις απωλειες θερμοκρασιας.εαν βαλεις το χερι σου διπλα απο ενα απλο ματι κανε τα παντα,ενω εαν βαλεις το χερι σου διπλα απο το ματι της κεραμικης δεν καταλαβαινεις τιποτα.οσο αφορα που ειπε πιο πανω καποιος φιλος εαν χαλασει ποσο εχει μια κεραμικη, απο κτω το τσαμι εχει ματια και θερμοστατη που ειπαρχουν στο εμποριο και ειναι πολυ φτηνα.
οσο αφορα το προβλημα του φιλου 
εαν το εκανε αυτο απο την αρχη ,λεω οτι ειναι λαθος συνδεμενη
η φταιει η ταση σου
δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι ελατωματικη γιατι θα ειχε προβλημα μονο ενα πραγμα οπως ενα ματι η ο φουρνος δεν θα ηταν ολα χαλασμενα ?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> εγω εχω μια πιτσος με κεραμικη και την εχω πανω απο 12 χρονια και ειναι καινουργια.η γνωμη μου ειναι γιατι ειμαι και ταχνικος οτι η κεραμικη ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απο την απλη εστια για τον λογο που ειπε πιο πανω ο φιλος.εχει καλυτερη επαγωγη θερμοκρασιας και δεν εχεις απωλειες θερμοκρασιας.εαν βαλεις το χερι σου διπλα απο ενα απλο ματι κανε τα παντα,ενω εαν βαλεις το χερι σου διπλα απο το ματι της κεραμικης δεν καταλαβαινεις τιποτα.οσο αφορα που ειπε πιο πανω καποιος φιλος εαν χαλασει ποσο εχει μια κεραμικη, απο κτω το τσαμι εχει ματια και θερμοστατη που ειπαρχουν στο εμποριο και ειναι πολυ φτηνα.
> οσο αφορα το προβλημα του φιλου 
> εαν το εκανε αυτο απο την αρχη ,λεω οτι ειναι λαθος συνδεμενη
> η φταιει η ταση σου
> δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι ελατωματικη γιατι θα ειχε προβλημα μονο ενα πραγμα οπως ενα ματι η ο φουρνος δεν θα ηταν ολα χαλασμενα ?


ΣΩΣΤΑ ναι μεχρι να την φτοιαξει και αν την φτιαξει και ποσα λεφτα θα πληρωσει θα τρωει ετοιματζιδικα 
η θα πηγαινει στους συγγενείς να παιρνει φαγητο
η απλα να το τρωει αψητο
επισης για να δοκιμασεις ενα ματι δεν βαζεις το χερι σου αν ειναι ζεστο  
εσυ στην μπριζα το βαζεις μεσα το δακτυλο για να δεις αν εχει ρευμα
γιατι απο οτι ξερω ξερω τα περισσοτερα ατυχηματα στην κουζινα γινονται απο τον φουρνο
 και οχι απο το ματι ή απο ζεστο νερο η λαδι 

λοιπον φιλη ΕΙΡΗΝΗ να την ξεφορτωθεις οσο ειναι καιρος και αγορασε μια κουζινα εμαγιε
 η οποια να ειναι οσο απλη γινεται 0-1-2-3 να εχει ρυθμιση για το ματι
αν θελεις σου προτεινω την ΕLCO μια και τις εχω πολλα χρονια και δεν παθαν τιποτα 20χρονια και 30 χρονια σκυλια
http://www.elco.gr/index.php/gr/prod...p/cookers.html

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## PCMan

> εγω εχω μια πιτσος με κεραμικη και την εχω πανω απο 12 χρονια και ειναι καινουργια.η γνωμη μου ειναι γιατι ειμαι και ταχνικος οτι η κεραμικη ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απο την απλη εστια για τον λογο που ειπε πιο πανω ο φιλος.εχει καλυτερη επαγωγη θερμοκρασιας και δεν εχεις απωλειες θερμοκρασιας.εαν βαλεις το χερι σου διπλα απο ενα απλο ματι κανε τα παντα,ενω εαν βαλεις το χερι σου διπλα απο το ματι της κεραμικης δεν καταλαβαινεις τιποτα.οσο αφορα που ειπε πιο πανω καποιος φιλος εαν χαλασει ποσο εχει μια κεραμικη, απο κτω το τσαμι εχει ματια και θερμοστατη που ειπαρχουν στο εμποριο και ειναι πολυ φτηνα.
> οσο αφορα το προβλημα του φιλου 
> εαν το εκανε αυτο απο την αρχη ,λεω οτι ειναι λαθος συνδεμενη
> η φταιει η ταση σου
> δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι ελατωματικη γιατι θα ειχε προβλημα μονο ενα πραγμα οπως ενα ματι η ο φουρνος δεν θα ηταν ολα χαλασμενα ?


Θα συμφωνίσω.
Είναι πολύ καλύτερες απο τις απλές.
Ποιός λέει ότι δεν έχει ανταλλακτικά ρε παιδιά? Έχουμε 10 χρόνια(μπορεί και παραπάνω) μια siemens κεραμική και πέρισι κάηκε ένα μάτι. Απλά ξεβίδωσα όλο το πάνω μέρος, ξεκούμπωσα το μάτι που ήθελα και έβαλα το καινούριο. Περίπου 20€ είχε.
Όλα τα άλλα μέσα στην κουζίνα είναι κοινά και για τις απλές, και για τις κεραμικές.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

για τιμες δες εδω ειναι οι φθηνοτερες τιμες που βρηκα
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...34&cpi=&s=&l=1
φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

τιμες για ματι κουζινας εμαγιε
μικρο 14Ε
μεσαιο 18Ε
μεγαλο 22Ε
τιμές λιανικης

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## PCMan

> τιμες για ματι κουζινας εμαγιε
> μικρο 14Ε
> μεσαιο 18Ε
> μεγαλο 22Ε
> τιμές λιανικης
> 
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ



Εγώ αυτό το μάτι είχα πάρει. 20€ θυμάμαι. Με τίποτα πάνω απο 25.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Εγώ αυτό το μάτι είχα πάρει. 20 θυμάμαι. Με τίποτα πάνω απο 25.


αρα αλλαξες αντισταση ματι σε εμαγιε κουζινα(κλασικο ματι) και οχι σε κεραμικη κουζινα
γιατι κοστολογιο περιπου για να σου αλαξει τεχνικος ενα ματι κεραμικης εστιας παιρνει 80-95Ε με τα περαστικα μαζι 
ενω αν την αλλαξεις μονος σου κοντα στα 50Ε εξαρταται βεβαια και απο το ματι που θα αλλαξεις
αν τα αλλαξεις ολα τις εστιες σε κεραμικη κουζινα τοτε "ΚΛΑΦΤΑ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΕ" αγοραζεις καινουργια

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## PCMan

> αρα αλλαξες αντισταση ματι σε εμαγιε κουζινα(κλασικο ματι) και οχι σε κεραμικη κουζινα
> γιατι κοστολογιο περιπου για να σου αλαξει τεχνικος ενα ματι κεραμικης εστιας παιρνει 80-95Ε με τα περαστικα μαζι 
> ενω αν την αλλαξεις μονος σου κοντα στα 50Ε εξαρταται βεβαια και απο το ματι που θα αλλαξεις
> αν τα αλλαξεις ολα τις εστιες σε κεραμικη κουζινα τοτε "ΚΛΑΦΤΑ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΕ" αγοραζεις καινουργια
> 
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ


Όχι. Η κουζίνα είναι κεραμική και άλλαξα το μεγαλύτερο μάτι που είναι φ230mm. Από τοπικό μαγαζί πήρα το ματι, όχι απο ίντερνετ.
Δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί μου το έδωσε τόσο και ποιά είναι η κανική τιμή του.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

η εκανε λαθος η ειναι πολυ φιλος σου η δεν θυμασαι καλα 
εγω παντως χωρις παρεξηγηση δεν το πιστευω οτι εχει αυτη την τιμη
αυτο κοστιζει  *51,712Ε 
**http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...31&cpi=&s=&l=1
φιλικα*

----------


## PCMan

> η εκανε λαθος η ειναι πολυ φιλος σου η δεν θυμασαι καλα 
> εγω παντως χωρις παρεξηγηση δεν το πιστευω οτι εχει αυτη την τιμη
> αυτο κοστιζει  *51,712Ε 
> **http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...31&cpi=&s=&l=1
> φιλικα*


Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έκανε λάθος. Γυναίκα ήταν στο μαγαζί(προφανώς η γυναίκα αυτού που το χει). Δεν τον ξέρω τον κύριο!
Κι εγώ παραξενεύτηκα.

----------


## konman

> Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έκανε λάθος. Γυναίκα ήταν στο μαγαζί(προφανώς η γυναίκα αυτού που το χει). Δεν τον ξέρω τον κύριο!
> Κι εγώ παραξενεύτηκα.


Εδω η εστια εχει 33.37€.

----------


## xmaze

Εκ πείρας σας μιλώ, μου έτυχε..οι εστίες δεν έιναι ακριβές, το τζάμι το εμαγιε, είναι πολύ ακριβό, αλλά υπάρχει και άλλη λύση που την εφαρμόσαμε καιόλας, βάλαμε τζάμι πυριμαχο αλλά όχι μάυρο αλλα διαφανές, μισή τιμή, ίδια κατηγορία, μοναδικό μείον, φαίνονται όλες οι καλωδιόσεις και τα λοιπά...Αδιάφορο για εμένα, 4 με 5 χρόνια πρίν αυτο!!

----------


## konman

> Καλημέρα!! Εχω μια κουζίνα bosch κεραμικη περιπου 5 μηνες το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν εχει δυναμη ουτε για τηγανι ουτε και ο φουρνος της ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυνατος. Βεβαια το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα εναι το τηγανι ,δεν εχει δυναμη να τηγανισει αναβει για 15 δευτερα η εστια και σβηνει για 13. Μου ειπαν οτι επειδη και καλα ειναι ενεργειακης κλασης. Αλλες κεραμικες που εχω δει σβηνουν για 5 δευτερα εμενα σβηνει πολυ χρονο με αποτελεσμα να μην εχει δυναμη. Μηπως καποιος μπορει να μου προτεινει καμια κουζινα?



Μαλλον εχει προβλημα η εστια (ο θερμοστατης της εστιας ο οποιος ειναι ενσωματωμενος πανω στην εστια).
Η το τηγανι δεν εχει επιπεδο πατο.

Ο φουρνος πρεπει να ειναι προθερμασμενος πριν βαλεις το φαγητο μεσα.

Ερωτησει: Σου το κανει απο την ημερα που την αγορασες.

----------


## laskos systems

ετσι ειναι φιλε νικο το ιδιο λεω και εγω αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι τα βλεπουνε τοσο περιπλοκα.δεν χαλαει ευκολα δεν σαπιζει,και φτιαχνεται πολυ ευκολα και φτηνα .α ξεχασα και φυσικα πιο οικονομικη



φιλικα LASKOS SYSTEMS

----------


## simalaias

οι καινουργιες κουζινες εχουν ενα συστημα που αναγνωριζει τα σκευη και αναλολα   την ποιοτητα του σκευους ενεργοποιητε !!μαλων το τηγανι σου ειναι κακης ποιοτητας  και δεν το βλεπει!!!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

παντως εγω πειστηκα ακομη περισσοτερο οτι αυτες οι κουζινες κεραμικες των χιλιων προβληματων ειναι για τα μπαζα
η ποιοτητα κατασκευης τους ειναι της πλακας εχουν μονο design
εμαθα επισης και για τα αλλα προβληματα που εμφανιζουν απο τον ΜΑΝΟ και τον ΝΙΚΟ
φυσικα μετα απο αυτα θα αποτρεψω σιγουρα φιλους,γνωστους,συγγενεις να παρουν τετοιες κουζινες δεν το συζητω καν
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## picdev

> οι καινουργιες κουζινες εχουν ενα συστημα που αναγνωριζει τα σκευη και αναλολα   την ποιοτητα του σκευους ενεργοποιητε !!μαλων το τηγανι σου ειναι κακης ποιοτητας  και δεν το βλεπει!!!


αν το σκεύος δεν είναι κατάλληλο τότε η θερμότητα δεν μεταφέρεται απο το μάτι με αποτέλεσμα να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία και να κλείνει

----------


## picdev

> παντως εγω πειστηκα ακομη περισσοτερο οτι αυτες οι κουζινες κεραμικες των χιλιων προβληματων ειναι για τα μπαζα
> η ποιοτητα κατασκευης τους ειναι της πλακας εχουν μονο design
> εμαθα επισης και για τα αλλα προβληματα που εμφανιζουν απο τον ΜΑΝΟ και τον ΝΙΚΟ
> φυσικα μετα απο αυτα θα αποτρεψω σιγουρα φιλους,γνωστους,συγγενεις να παρουν τετοιες κουζινες δεν το συζητω καν
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ


 :Lol:  κάνε και σύλλογο φίλων εμαγιέ ματιών κουζίνας,
πάντως ο παππούς μου έχει φούρνο με ξύλα, καμία βλάβη εδώ και 50 χρόνια , μήπως να το κοιτάξεις και αυτό?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> κάνε και σύλλογο φίλων εμαγιέ ματιών κουζίνας,
> πάντως ο παππούς μου έχει φούρνο με ξύλα, καμία βλάβη εδώ και 50 χρόνια , μήπως να το κοιτάξεις και αυτό?


εγω παντως τρωω φαγακι σωστα ψημενο χωρις να χρειαζεται να πληρωνω νταβατζιλικια σαν κατι αλλους  :Tongue2: 
και δεν χρειαζεται να πεταξω τα σκευη μου γιατι δεν τα γουσταρει η κουζινα
και φυσικα δεν πληρωνω φραγκο για service

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> αν το σκεύος δεν είναι κατάλληλο τότε η θερμότητα δεν μεταφέρεται απο το μάτι με αποτέλεσμα να ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία και να κλείνει


παντως αν δεν τα γουσταρει τα σκευη σου η κουζινα εγω εδω ειμαι στειλτα μου και εγω θα πληρωσω τα μεταφορικα σε εμμενα μια χαρα θα δουλεψουν :Wink: 
θα εχω και δευτερα καλα θα ειναι 
ενω εσεις θα πληρωνεται νεα κουζινα service και νεα σκευη κλ.π
εγω θα εχω την παλια κουζινα με διπλα σκευη καλα θα ειναι και παντα καλοψημενο φαγητο και χωρις κοστος :Biggrin: 

φιλικα

----------


## klik

Ότι σκεύη δεν αντέχουν σε φωτιά με ξύλα θα είναι άχρηστα!!! 
 :Biggrin: 

Σε λίγο καιρό (μετά την ιδιωτικοποίηση τη ΔΕΗ σε συνδυασμό με τους -α-μισθούς πείνας), μπορεί όλοι να τις έχουμε διακοσμητικές τις κουζίνες!

euro-copy.jpg

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Ότι σκεύη δεν αντέχουν σε φωτιά με ξύλα θα είναι άχρηστα!!! 
> 
> 
> Σε λίγο καιρό (μετά την ιδιωτικοποίηση τη ΔΕΗ σε συνδυασμό με τους -α-μισθούς πείνας), μπορεί όλοι να τις έχουμε διακοσμητικές τις κουζίνες!
> 
> euro-copy.jpg



ναι το μαυρο καζανι και ξυλα παντως σιγουρα εχει πιο χαμηλο κοστος
αρα να μην ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΙ ΜΕ ΞΥΛΑ στο μελλον μπορει να γινει

φιλικα

----------


## laskos systems

χαχαχαχ σωστοςςςςςςςςςςς

----------

